# Hô biến những món đồ cũ thành nội thất mới tinh, đầy sáng tạo



## vykhanh123 (6/11/21)

Hô biến những món đồ cũ thành nội thất mới tinh, đầy sáng tạo Đừng vội bỏ đi những món đồ cũ, với một sáng tạo, sơn và thời gian là bạn đã có thể "hô biến" chúng thành những món nội thất tuyệt đẹp. 1. Bàn tròn cánh thả Rõ ràng là chúng ta không cần phải bàn cãi về độ hữu dụng của những chiếc bàn thả nữa, bởi chúng là món nội thất nổi tiếng về sự linh hoạt, tính ứng dụng Giá bộ khuếch tán tinh dầu cao và khả năng tiết kiệm không gian. Tuy nhiên có lẽ do vẻ bề ngoài không bắt mắt mà chiếc bàn này lại không được sử dụng triệt để, nó chỉ được kê ở một góc nhà, và được dùng làm một bàn để đồ phụ. Do không muốn lãng phí một chiếc bàn còn tốt, nên chủ nhà đã quyết định "tô điểm" lại cho nó. Sở hữu chất liệu gỗ tốt và cứng cáp nên những gì cần phải làm với chiếc bàn là cho nó một màu sơn mới. Phần chân bàn được sơn trắng, mặt bàn sơn màu nâu gụ gỗ tự nhiên khiến chiếc bàn hài hòa hơn. Không chỉ dừng ở đó, phần mặt bàn còn được phun thêm họa tiết trang trí để máy khuếch tán tinh dầu giá rẻ hcm thêm nổi bật, đẹp mắt. Chiếc bàn cánh thả giờ đã trở thành món nội thất được yêu thích chỉ với vài bước tân trang đơn giản. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Bàn nhỏ ba ngăn Chẳng thể tìm ra được khuyết điểm ở chiếc bàn nhỏ ba ngăn này trừ vẻ ngoài đã cũ kĩ và màu sắc đơn điệu. Tuy nhiên, để khắc phục nhược điểm ngoại hình của chiếc bàn này không phải là điều gì khó khăn. Chỉ với sự giúp đỡ của sơn, bạn đã có thể trang trí lại chiếc bàn theo một phong cách trẻ trung hơn. Chiếc bàn được sơn lại toàn bộ bằng màu trắng, không chỉ thế phần mặt bàn cũng được trang trí những họa tiết xanh lam đẹp mắt. Chiếc bàn gỗ ba ngăn nhỏ nhắn trước và sau khi được làm mới. Màu sơn trắng mang lại vẻ nhẹ nhàng cho chiếc bàn, những họa tiết màu lam nhạt mang lại vẻ dịu dàng và nữ tính. Sau khi được tân trang, chiếc bàn đã trở thành món nội thất kệ đầu giường đẹp mắt và hữu dụng. 3. Bàn mặt kính Chiếc bàn mặt kính mờ này được sử dụng như một chiếc bàn trà ngoài trời. Tuy hữu dụng nhưng do vẻ ngoài đơn giản nên nó ít được chú ý đến. Chiếc bàn kính trước khi được tân trang lại có vẻ ngoài khá giản dị. Chủ sở hữu đã tân trang nó bằng một nước sơn xanh lam ở viền và chân bàn, phần mặt bàn được bọc một lớp khăn trải bàn chất liệu nhựa vinyl, dễ dàng trong việc làm sạch và lau chùi. Họa tiết của phần bọc mặt bàn là hoa nhí cùng tông xanh với phần sơn viền, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu khách sạn tạo một cái nhìn dễ chịu. Phần chân bàn và viền bàn được sơn xanh. Chỉ với một sự thay đổi đơn giản, chiếc bàn đã nhìn bắt mắt hơn rất nhiều.


----------

